# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

## Hellgawd

[COLOR="Yellow"]World of Warcraft: Cataclysm



While the attention of the Horde and Alliance remained fixed upon Northrend, an ancient evil has been lying dormant within Deepholm, the domain of earth in the Elemental Plane. Hidden away in a secluded sanctuary, the corrupted Dragon Aspect Deathwing has waited, recovering from the wounds of his last battle against Azeroth, nursing his hatred for the inferior creatures that infest the surface realm...and biding his time until he can reforge the world in molten fire.

Soon, Deathwing the Destroyer will return to Azeroth, and his eruption from Deepholm will sunder the world, leaving a festering wound across the continents. As the Horde and Alliance race to the epicenter of the cataclysm, the kingdoms of Azeroth will witness seismic shifts in power, the kindling of a war of the elements, and the emergence of unlikely heroes who will rise up to protect their scarred and broken world from utter devastation.

The face of Azeroth is altered forever as the destruction left in Deathwing's wake reshapes the land and reveals secrets long sealed away. Players will be able to re-experience familiar zones across Kalimdor and the Eastern Kingdoms, rewrought by the cataclysm and filled with new opportunities for adventure.

*Cataclysm Feature:*


*Two New Playable Races:* Adventure as one of two new races--the cursed worgen with the Alliance or the resourceful goblins with the Horde.
*Level Cap Increased to 85:* Earn new abilities, tap into new talents, and progress through the path system, a new way for players to improve characters.
*Classic Zones Remade:* Familiar zones across the original continents of Kalimdor and the Eastern Kingdoms have been altered forever and updated with new content, from the devastated Badlands to the broken Barrens, which has been sundered in two.
*New High-Level Zones:* Explore newly opened parts of the world, including Uldum, Grim Batol, and the great Sunken City of Vashj'ir beneath the sea.
*More Raid Content than Ever Before:* Enjoy more high-level raid content than previous expansions, with optional more challenging versions of all encounters.
*New Race and Class Combinations:* Explore Azeroth as a gnome priest, blood elf warrior, or one of the other never-before-available race and class combinations.
*Guild Advancement:* Progress as a guild to earn guild levels and guild achievements.
*New PvP Zone & Rated Battlegrounds:* Take on PvP objectives and daily quests on Tol Barad Island, a new Wintergrasp-like zone, and wage war in all-new rated Battlegrounds.
*Archaeology:* Master a new secondary profession to unearth valuable artifacts and earn unique rewards.
*Flying Mounts in Azeroth:* Explore Kalimdor and the Eastern Kingdoms like never before.

Players will start their adventures with the worgen in Gilneas, which was sealed off behind the Greymane Wall. Goblin players will start on the Isle of Kezan and then head to the Lost Isles in the South Seas before joining the mainland. Each starting experience will be presented in a fashion similar to the death knight starting area in Wrath of the Lich King, and these starting zones will make extensive use of our new phased-terrain technology. Players will level from 1 to 15 in both of these zones.

Nearly all of the game’s original zones are being altered to some degree, but the extent of the changes varies by zone. For example, Darkshore is flooded and has been completely redesigned with all new quest hubs. The Barrens have been split in two; one half is for low-level players and the other is for higher-level players. Azshara is now a low-level zone for Horde players and connects directly to Orgrimmar.

When the Cataclysm occurs, it will occur for all players, whether they have purchased the expansion or not--you will no longer be to play in the original version of Kalimdor or the Eastern Kingdoms. However, certain features such as the new zones, new races, and new level cap will only be accessible to players who purchase the expansion.

Phasing will be used more extensively in Cataclysm. As phasing can now be used to change terrain, and various other environment aspects this will allow players to see the world change as they play. Players will see in the starting areas for the goblins and worgen changing terrain. There also will be some add UI improvements to help determine when another player is in a different “phase” from you.

System requirements will changes for Cataclysm as there are many new extensive rendering and changes to the graphics engine. An announcement will be made with the exact system requirements closer to the expansion’s release.

----------


## Vragoth

First post! =) Thanks for the info

----------


## JD

Holy shit Blizzard has been lazy...

No new classes
80-85
No new content
Just bringing out unreleased stuff they were gonna bring out anyway

----------


## dontblink438

great post..i just wish blizzard wasnt adverting from the original wow and promises so much =/

----------


## LaAevie

Tauren Paladin = Epic Fail
Gnome Priest = Win

I still believe this leak is fake based upon old rumors that have been floating around and peoples wants for certain races to have other classes that aren't currently on there.

So I could see adding a Gnome healing class sure, possibly Blood Elf Warriors since that makes sense, but a Tauren Priest or Paladin? That doesn't even really work, did they look at the lore before coming up with that bit? I think not.

Worgen being a class it makes no sense, what is even stupider is Gilneas being the starting location for them. Worgen being being double form so you get to play as human and Worgen, personally I think someone just spent a little to much time in Shadowfang Keep... Gilneas is a 100% human kingdom who locked themselves off from the rest of the world, unless a big ass Worgen got in there and infected everyone or something it isn't possible( and that would be just retarded.) Goblins possibly, they are deeply put into the lore, but what faction? They aren't in one! They have never sided with anyone since they are mainly free-lance.

Azshara and what is going on with that is hard to go along with, but works.

Wait, Garrosh becoming Horde Leader? I know Garrosh is hardcore Anti-Alliance and all, but he is just Thrall's wingman and is around since he is already leader of his own group of Orc's which are part of the alliance, but remained under the leadership of Garrosh.

Well Flying in Azeroth that would be heaven in some ways, but hell in others. If they do revamp Pre-BC area's it would, but currently with all those undeveloped locations, they got about 10 area's that are on the map that they would need to built, else it's not gonna work.

Classic Dungeon Revamp, that would be great, but would they been making it for level 85? They have been really pushing people's ability to level, from increased experience per kill / quest, lowed requirements for mounts, and many other smaller things. Maybe raids be made level 85, and dungeons not be changed, just made spiffy and not so 2004 looking.

Personally, I believe this is all a load of shit at the moment since most of it doesn't follow the lore which World of Warcraft is really all about, but if it is the real deal I can assure you that you won't be seeing a Tauren Pally anytime in the future and if there is, /quitwow

RABLE RABLE RABLE

----------


## LFHP_95

OMG I realy dont believe this... GNOME PRIEST!!!!

I don't know where you got this info, but Blizz should hire you as an advisor or shit if you made this.

Too bad they are changing everything.. i dont like changes =(

Well, we need to see Blizzcon to find out if this rumors are true, I just hope some of them like Worgen in Alliance are.

----------


## SeBe

I guess it sounds cool. I'd rather not have the level cap raised any more though. Think they could do something else for progressions sake.

----------


## crazyelfjj

I don't like this at all!

----------


## Relzorz

wow this is such a fake..

----------


## Patchumz

WoW.com sucks, dunno why you even bother using it.. all they do is repost other site's stuff..

Anyways.. yeah, pretty badass.. but imo if you want to discuss it wouldn't the source of the post (MMO champ) be a better spot to talk about it? Lol..

----------


## [the Sills]

ye right... Tauren Paladin!? :O facerolling cow?

----------


## Casperx

****ing great expansion. I hope I can finally lvl my characters without it being boring, and still have something to do at max lvl. I think the expansion is near too, cause of all the info already.

----------


## ViND_

I read that before you posted it and I can say... BULLSHIT.


Guys, none of this will ever happen. Just look at the classes, they all contradict the lore of their own race! How will Tauren use the Light? How will night elfs be mages when they ****ING HATE THEM, because it's their mages that caused the Sundering (seperating the continents and destroying most of the night elf land). Those that wanted to be mages became high elves and then the high elves became blood elves.

So, no.


Blood Elf Warrior cannot happen. As much as you think it can.


Lol Troll Druid? Lol Dwarf SHAMAN? Why don't they just make Tauren Rogues, or better yet, Gnome Druids and Shamans?


WTF?!


It's not true, whoever believes MMO Champ with their "RELIABLE SOURCES" should smash his head in the keyboard right NOW!

----------


## Tobblish

this is going to be awesome!

blizzard is now after 2 shity expansions going back to Vanilla wow!
upgrading everything to fit in the new lure.


and ppl going:

WTF undead hunter, troll druid!
*
WHY NOT?!*
it's a new lure!
Everything will fit in, think it as WoW2.

_btw, WoW.com got this from mmo-champ so your source is actually that to_  :Wink:

----------


## Casperx

All of the lore for classes fits a bit @ jimei. I cba to look it all up on wowwiki, cause you didn't take the time either. But there are things like ,cultue, they teach eachother stuff. Dwarves have always been close to nature with their gryphons and such yada yada

----------


## ViND_

WHAT?! Are you ****ing crazy? 


Being shamanistic is not just being "close to nature".


Yes, I didn't take the time to browse it on WoWwiki, because I know a LOT about lore and I am telling you that if this happens, Blizzard will lose lots of WoW players.


It's you 10 year olds that are going to be playing.


New LURE? It's lore, and you can't just make Tauren Paladins, since it is not in the way of the Tauren lore-wise.

The info is 100% fake. Thrall the new Guardian? Bullshit.


Casperx, ok, if dwarves have been close to nature with their gryphons, then Tauren should be rogue because they know how to do it from druid form -_-

It's stupid logic and it is totally idiotic.



/EPIC FACEPALM

----------


## Casperx

Hey hey, no need to be so offensive! I'm far from 10 years old, okay? Blizzard is giving quests about for example tauren paladins, they found a sun god. Just telling no offense meant in any way.

----------


## ViND_

I'm just a little angry today.

If Blizzard does this, then it is the most epic fail ever.

----------


## Casperx

Well tbh some classes are retarded yeah, but it CAN fit lore, as lore goes on and on.

----------


## ViND_

Yes, but why would Blizzard do retarded things to their most profitable creation, risking for population to lose interest in it?

----------


## Mitron

Dwarf Mage is the only class i can see as most true :P Dwarf Mage existed in alpha soo  :Smile:  i think they removed it just because not everyone should play dwarf  :Wink: 
dwarf will just have too much classes agaisnt the other races if they had mage now  :Smile: 
i dont know much about lore but isnt DK corrupted paladins ?? or is it the old DKs whos corrupted paladins or something like that ??
if DKs are corrupted paladins then its NP for Tauren to have Paladin imo  :Smile: 
still i dont know if this info is true  :Smile:

----------


## Xaera

gonna level an undead hunter for sure.
worgen hunter is a nice idea too... but no idea what the release date is?

----------


## ViND_

> Dwarf Mage is the only class i can see as most true :P Dwarf Mage existed in alpha soo  i think they removed it just because not everyone should play dwarf 
> dwarf will just have too much classes agaisnt the other races if they had mage now 
> i dont know much about lore but isnt DK corrupted paladins ?? or is it the old DKs whos corrupted paladins or something like that ??
> if DKs are corrupted paladins then its NP for Tauren to have Paladin imo 
> still i dont know if this info is true



DK's are not corrupted paladins. There are also two versions of DK's.

There were Orc DK's (the first death knights) and Arthas' DK's.

You don't have to be a paladin to be a DK, no?

But by your logic, gnomes and night elves and trolls should be paladins too.

----------


## Clearea

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/w...sm-1_thumb.jpg 

A picture of the world found in game - could this be the Classic Azeroth Revamp. 

"Some of the zones like the Thousand Needles will be flooded.

Durotar is wrecked and apparently Orgrimmar could be destroyed. A new Orc city is rebuilt over the course of the expansion."

Guessing the picture shows that.

----------


## Mitron

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

better pictures  :Smile: 

jimei... 

"The death knight was later adapted as a prestige class within the Warcraft RPG and they were former paladin warriors."

From wowwiki, Death knight - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

EDIT: I just show this because i knew i've seen a connection between palas and DKs. I know DKs isnt corrupted paladins now when i read bout DKs a little more :P

----------


## ViND_

> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
> 
> better pictures 
> 
> jimei... 
> 
> "The death knight was later adapted as a prestige class within the Warcraft RPG and they were former paladin warriors."
> 
> From wowwiki, Death knight - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft



That is not true. So every race is a paladin now?

Gnome paladin? Night elf paladin? Undead paladin (lol)?

You can't trust wowwiki for everything, you need to use your own head a little.

And if you played Warcraft 1 and 2, you would know the first death knights were orcs and they had nothing to do with paladins.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> Tauren Paladin = Epic Fail
> Gnome Priest = Win
> 
> I still believe this leak is fake based upon old rumors that have been floating around and peoples wants for certain races to have other classes that aren't currently on there.
> 
> So I could see adding a Gnome healing class sure, possibly Blood Elf Warriors since that makes sense, but a Tauren Priest or Paladin? That doesn't even really work, did they look at the lore before coming up with that bit? I think not.
> 
> Worgen being a class it makes no sense, what is even stupider is Gilneas being the starting location for them. Worgen being being double form so you get to play as human and Worgen, personally I think someone just spent a little to much time in Shadowfang Keep... Gilneas is a 100% human kingdom who locked themselves off from the rest of the world, unless a big ass Worgen got in there and infected everyone or something it isn't possible( and that would be just retarded.) Goblins possibly, they are deeply put into the lore, but what faction? They aren't in one! They have never sided with anyone since they are mainly free-lance.
> 
> ...



Due to the very fact that even the kingdom of gilneas could not unlock the gate of the greymane wall, if a single worgen had managed to enter through the surrounding mountainside, it could have easily caused an epidemic, and worgen do retain alot of their pre-infection intelligence.

In addition, the goblins do not operate as a whole, they operate under trade princes, and it is not unlikely that as a favor for saving him, thrall would offer hospitality to a small faction of goblins in plight .

I can also go ahead and say that the Zone changes to classic dungeons will be more for changing layout, fixing old stuff theyve put up, adding heroic versions of classic dungeons and raids. from what i have gotten my hands on, the following raids will be given heroic versions:

Blackwing Lair: will feature new bosses and trash according to some battle between the wyrmresy accord and neltharion.

Onyxia's lair: Will house a second dragon below onyxia's chamber



On the topic of Org being destroyed, it will simply be changed, not actually destroyed or moved.


The maelstrom as an expantion is part of blizzard's original plan, and if you read the last news thread and did your research, most of this is true, however i am a little shaky about some of the classes, but i can believe blizz would do something like this for the munnies

----------


## Thidan

If this really happen, they won't get my $30 anymore.

----------


## ViND_

> If this really happen, they won't get my $30 anymore.



That's what I am saying. 

And you are not the only one. DEFINITELY NOT.

----------


## Hellgawd

To be honest, I think Blizzard can't add another expansion without another Hero Class. Their entire system is based around 'HERO_CLASS' yet atm they only have one, the Deathknight. I think they will be adding another one with the next xpac but that's just me.

----------


## Bane.

All i can say is,


I lol'd. "Dwarf Shaman"

Wouldnt they be to drunk to tell if the spirits were actually just their ex-wife?

----------


## Mitron

I actually like this... i hope it end up with most of this :P

----------


## LJN

You know whats funny? That none of this has been said, confirmed, released, or even talked about by Blizzard it's all a bunch of bullshit. Ever since the masks came out people have made rumors about this. I thought this was a news team not a rumor team.

----------


## Hellgawd

When official announcements are made at Blizzcon, I will be updating this thread with the so called "real" information, if this proves to be false.

----------


## Rogue Slice

Is there any idea on date?

----------


## L!nklolwut?

* Azshara will become a low level (~10-20) zone.
* Some of the zones like the Thousand Needles will be flooded.

eat a dick and go **** your rumors wow.com

----------


## Mitron

Hellgawd :P when the real info is released dont remove this text :P just put True and False on what is existing in the post now  :Smile: 
and at bottom put all new info ^^

----------


## ViND_

And why should he do what you just told him to do?

----------


## The-Eradicator

I'm going to label this expansion as

*World of Warcraft* - *Not Too Much of A Stretch*

Because that's what most of those ideas make me think.

The only ridiculous one, in my opinion, would be Thrall becoming a Guardian. That's just plain ridiculous. If anyone was going to become a new Guardian it would be Jaina. She's already one of the most powerful mages on Azeroth, and on top of that she's been with Aegwynn for over ten years now.

Other points I find hard to believe: Thrall being captured by the Alliance? Orgrimmar being destroyed? Unlikely.

As for the points you guys make.

- A worgen could pretty easily infect Gilneas, in my opinion.
- Tauren Paladin isn't much of a stretch. They already lean in that direction, the only missing factor is they don't believe in the Holy Light. However, after meeting the Naaru in TBC, and having a chance to talk with priests at the Argent Tournament, I could see small numbers of Tauren eventually be converted.
- Night Elf Mage. I do find this highly unlikely, as Tyrande forbids it and she was present during the entire War of the Ancients. However, I think if they were (lore-wise) able to keep a tight hold on it, and it could aid after this supposed cataclysmic event I think it might be allowed again.

At any rate, time, about one week's worth, will tell.

----------


## agni

Hey ppl there are few things:

First: It's not aprils first, you're calendar is wrong.
Second: ALL of those new things sound like epic fail, why would blizzard annoy us, they want to make good content to get more money
Third: When has wow.com been a reliable source?

----------


## ultralars

> Tauren Paladin = Epic Fail
> Gnome Priest = Win
> 
> I still believe this leak is fake based upon old rumors that have been floating around and peoples wants for certain races to have other classes that aren't currently on there.
> 
> So I could see adding a Gnome healing class sure, possibly Blood Elf Warriors since that makes sense, but a Tauren Priest or Paladin? That doesn't even really work, did they look at the lore before coming up with that bit? I think not.
> 
> Worgen being a class it makes no sense, what is even stupider is Gilneas being the starting location for them. Worgen being being double form so you get to play as human and Worgen, personally I think someone just spent a little to much time in Shadowfang Keep... Gilneas is a 100% human kingdom who locked themselves off from the rest of the world, unless a big ass Worgen got in there and infected everyone or something it isn't possible( and that would be just retarded.) Goblins possibly, they are deeply put into the lore, but what faction? They aren't in one! They have never sided with anyone since they are mainly free-lance.
> 
> ...


i am proud of you.. finally somone else who feel exacly like me

----------


## thebigman

All this info is bullshit, think about the source before you beleive it. Same concept with scamming. Jesus you people are lambs

----------


## momzor

mmmm i wonder if its gonna be worth the time

----------


## ReidE96

I call bullshit. Too much profit staying neutral for goblins, too much evil for worgen to team up with anyone, too much work for Blizzard to change old areas. Night Elf mage is 100% impossible, as are any old races becoming paladins (In fact, other than humans you shouldn't really get paladins, but that's another talk for another day). Oh, and Thrall becoming Guardian of Tirisfal is also a crock full of shit. Guardians are chosen at birth, it's a bloodline, and the last one was Medivh. There are no more guardians. Also, they wouldn't randomly remove Cairne, that's just someone's wishful thinking. Where's Alkhara Marjere when you need him to point out the billions of flaws in all this crap speculation?

----------


## mihaitza

Thrall guardian? lol wtf...

----------


## UNREST

new generation of jokes inc for tauren pally. Seriously, this is going to suck. how the **** am i supposed to do anything in a underwater zone. Are they just hoping that we all get amnesia and forget the old instances and do them again?? Im going to reserve the guild name wtf mom im raiding WC

Seriously blizzard? I hope this is a load of bull, or else NE mages are going to be KOS for darasus. 

also, the end of exploration as we know it, flyers in azeroth= epic fail

----------


## quakeroats

> Im going to reserve the guild name wtf mom im raiding WC


I lol'd.

In all seriousness though.. I think a lot of this is bull, but there could be some truth so it. SOME. Tauren Paladins seems like the best worst idea yet. It doesn't even make any sense. Whatever, we'll see what happens.

----------


## Hellgawd

We all know none of this is confirmed by Blizzard, for gods sakes.
We all know this is entirely a copy paste, I said it was and I gave sources to WoW.Com and MMOChampion.
Other people copy and paste stuff all over MMOwned every hour of every day, including other news team members. Why are you all hassleing me about this article?
If I didn't post it - someone else would.

----------


## Mitron

> A complete Copy and Paste? 
> The news team cant Even Write their own Articles now?
> 
> by the way NONE of this is confirmed by Blizzard.



Who said it wasnt a Copy/Paste from beginning ?
The news team are giving us news... notice the name duuh
This article is news and an article can be copy past if it is like this.
I guess the news team just wanted to show these SPECULATIONS(!!!) for the ones who only using MMOwned.
This is news for me. Yes Copy/Paste but i dont care and you others shouldn't care either

----------


## TwiiCe-

I dont think its a huge expansion, but i liek the new classes ^^
Lets just hope it doesnt come too soon..

----------


## obox

lol cmon no new class ? this is obviously bullshit .. troll druid ? human hunter ( south park anyone ? ) lol

edit : i bet if you guys gonna see next day on wow.com a post about wow becoming a rts you will believe it...really now just look at what you posted before about the 2 new races and now taking it all back..really can't you guys filter trough all this crap ..you also kept going on "THIS IS LEAKZ OMG 100%"...and all this drama for nothing flaming shit ..oh and lol at equinox & co. with their blizzard friends...they been TOTALLY wrong too

----------


## Hellgawd

NO ONE SAID THEY BELIEVED ANY OF THIS. MOST OF THIS IS SPECULATION. 
We will know once Blizzcon starts the real truth.

----------


## mmhelm

Im finding a new game if this is real.

----------


## KuRIoS

It is a copy paste, why write something entirely new when the info is gonna be the same? 
MMOchamp doesnt give us credit when they copy paste from us (US top guild cheating incident and other articles) so why should we give credit to them.. anyways put a "False" on the stuff that is not confirmed  :Big Grin:

----------


## Koksy

Jimei, Calm down its just the internet...blizzard will do what blizzard does and we will just have to live with it

----------


## The Maffyx

I would laugh if this was how it turns out. This totally screws up a lot of lore, Thrall the next Guardian? Deathwing died, so idk wtf he's doing. The naga stuff checks out I believe, but Garrosh killing Cairne? I remember Cairne talking about Baine in WC3. I don't really know what to say to this.

----------


## Darkassassin

With the release of Aion impending, they're trying to get more content out, because if they don't alot of people, I think anyways, will be switching over to Aion.

----------


## The Maffyx

I probably will be.

----------


## Denial is Ok

I think the dvd rewinder has more of a chance of being made than the expansion being like that

----------


## ViND_

> I think the dvd rewinder has more of a chance of being made than the expansion being like that



I lol'd. 

I really lol'd.

----------


## Adrolak2

if this really is the next expansion, then when do you guys think blizzard will announce it, or do you guys think this isn't even remoting possible. AND when do you think the alpha will be "leaked"? lol I hope it's soon...

----------


## Adrolak2

by the way Aion requires a good rig in order to play, really good graphics, so idc many people will be switching that have bad rigs.

----------


## ChaoticRogue

idk i think that certain classes dont pair with certain races for example a tauren rogue, to big and cumbersome, a gnome shaman idk since gnomes arent horde and arent spiritually active (shamans are like the horde representatives for the tribes to the gods or whatever they believe in) however there might certain changes coming along that we didnt expect so idk we will see

----------


## Emilie Autumn

Wow this is not what i expected when we were told cataclysm, it sounds really nice idea, basically putting us back where the warcraft began fighting a huge war on an doorstep of our capital cities.




> To be honest, I think Blizzard can't add another expansion without another Hero Class. Their entire system is based around 'HERO_CLASS' yet atm they only have one, the Deathknight. I think they will be adding another one with the next xpac but that's just me.


 yeah there was a press release from blizzard where they mentioned the enxt hero class being in a patch following the expansion not the expansion out of the box.




> Other points I find hard to believe: Thrall being captured by the Alliance? Orgrimmar being destroyed? Unlikely.
> 
> - Night Elf Mage. I do find this highly unlikely, as Tyrande forbids it and she was present during the entire War of the Ancients. However, I think if they were (lore-wise) able to keep a tight hold on it, and it could aid after this supposed cataclysmic event I think it might be allowed again.


Thrall being captured by the alliance is that unlikely, an alliance mge takes on jainas form aranges a meeting with thrall and has him captured. Wrynn was captured on his way to a meeting with the horde. hell wrynn has come 2 feet from killing the green bastard twice, why not a third time?

 When you think about it the races are WELL known for breaking bonds when it comes to defeating higher powers =P





> I call bullshit. Too much profit staying neutral for goblins, too much evil for worgen to team up with anyone, too much work for Blizzard to change old areas. Night Elf mage is 100% impossible, as are any old races becoming paladins (In fact, other than humans you shouldn't really get paladins, but that's another talk for another day). Oh, and Thrall becoming Guardian of Tirisfal is also a crock full of shit. Guardians are chosen at birth, it's a bloodline, and the last one was Medivh. There are no more guardians. Also, they wouldn't randomly remove Cairne, that's just someone's wishful thinking. Where's Alkhara Marjere when you need him to point out the billions of flaws in all this crap speculation?


Re-read what they said about goblins. if theyre choice is stay neutral and fend for themselves, or take the mighty Horde on to protect them from slavery under death wing. where do you choose to go? if they remained neutral they would be stuck on theyre own and be enslaved or killed very quickly.

Worgen are already well placed for this. the curse done by Arugal on the vilage of (pyrewood?) only takes effect at night, during the day they are totally normal humans, friendly to alliance, performing basic services. If a elixr was created to allow the Gilneans controll of theyre minds during the night then its already done. 

 Its not as much work to revamp azeroth as it is to create an entire new continent, building models, skins, so on and so forth.

The Night elves were mages before the Great Sundering. they swore off it because of the destruction. but now that night elves are mortal again, there will be plenty who will want to re-embrace theyre mana controlling ways before it is tolate for them and they pass away.

Paladins are not even slightly human specific, a paladin is a warrior priest. they were began during the second war when people where trying to send priest i nto the abttle fieeld and found them dying easily for lack of skill. a group (silver hand) took too wearing plate and weilding weapons with the light. there were dwarves in this first group. by all means all you need to be a paladin is skill in the mele and the willpower to controll the light.

Thrall as gaurdian is very possible. rememebr people when medivh tried to help the world and warn about the legions return, Thtrall was the ffirst to lsiten, and at the time he was not a great warlord he is today he was the son of one. Medivh would have ahd too look into the future to choose thrall as one the one he would push to lead the new horde, why would medivh not have chosen thrall then? with all the strife in EK a tthe time it wouldnt ahve been a simple hand the torch to an orc when he was born you realise.

there was no randomly removing Cairne as you said it, they pointed out in that post taht there was political agression, and cairne and thrall where the two horde leaders strongly aiming at peace with others. Gorosh couldnt touch thrall because of the strong honor bonds between the orcs. but Cairne being of another race wouldnt fall into the lines of being protected by honor, the second that thralls out of the way, hes got free reign.





> I would laugh if this was how it turns out. This totally screws up a lot of lore, Thrall the next Guardian? Deathwing died, so idk wtf he's doing. The naga stuff checks out I believe, but Garrosh killing Cairne? I remember Cairne talking about Baine in WC3. I don't really know what to say to this.


well yeah but we killed kael'thas and he came abck from the dead. mal'gani was kileld a few times over too.

Raids - The Obsidian Sanctum the last paragraph mentions deathwing still hiding inside of Grim Batol.




LAST BUT NOT LEAST!!
i must point out all lore isnt a total 100% truth to you. fact is that ALOT of everything in the lore has massive holes in it, not to mention old msitakes and promises cant dictate the truth of the future. it happens in real life too, all of the major countries of our world make mistakes that are seen in history. or break traditions that were kept for so long. Blizzard can add stuff in adn it is still lore. tellign blizzard they broke lore is like telling a god he that he made a change(no im not beign religious here jsut an aexample nto aimed at any god in particular) would taht change not be totally justified?

----------


## Mung Daal

> if this really is the next expansion, then when do you guys think blizzard will announce it, or do you guys think this isn't even remoting possible. AND when do you think the alpha will be "leaked"? lol I hope it's soon...


Blizzcon '09 is coming soon, very soon. So wait and we may get a surprise  :Big Grin: 
But I just think this is getting overhyped and allot of shit content is being made up.
I do hope for Worgens, I mean come on, a wolf-man? Epic.

----------


## Elites360

Aion Sucks.

----------


## shibly

That should be cool worg mage :P level 90  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emilie Autumn

lol i just thought of something good too say. to those of you say its all made up. well yeah its a FICTIONAL game =D

----------


## obox

WOW that was soooo smart .. not

----------


## aukid32

> I read that before you posted it and I can say... BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Guys, none of this will ever happen. Just look at the classes, they all contradict the lore of their own race! How will Tauren use the Light? How will night elfs be mages when they ****ING HATE THEM, because it's their mages that caused the Sundering (seperating the continents and destroying most of the night elf land). Those that wanted to be mages became high elves and then the high elves became blood elves.
> 
> So, no.
> 
> 
> Blood Elf Warrior cannot happen. As much as you think it can.
> ...


Since when did blizzard care about lore?

----------


## Cerian

> Paladins are not even slightly human specific, a paladin is a warrior priest. they were began during the second war when people where trying to send priest i nto the abttle fieeld and found them dying easily for lack of skill. a group (silver hand) took too wearing plate and weilding weapons with the light. there were dwarves in this first group. by all means all you need to be a paladin is skill in the mele and the willpower to controll the light.


Hate to burst your bubble there sugar plum, however The Order of the Silver Hand was formed after the first war, and not while the battle of the second war was taking place. They did however play a huge role in the second war.

And no, there weren't any dwarves nor any other races except for humans among The Order of the Silver Hand in the beginning, it took a while before The Order of the Silver Hand welcomed the dwarves.

Alexandros Mograine said after obtaining The Ashbringer from King Magni that if any of the other races should offer their help The Order of the Silver hand would accept it, eventhough some of the other knights disagreed, to quote High General Abbendis: "It is not for the *lesser races* to meddle in the affairs of men" 
Zabra Hexx was the first of other races that was known (which we know of) to follow the path of the light, and he was, as the name suggests, a troll.

After Alexandros' death Lord Tyrosus left The Order of the Silver Hand and formed The Argent Dawn which consisted of not only dwarves and humans, but instead welcomed *all* races. Not all of its members are blessed by the light, but if one is faithful I bet that the Light will bless them, seing as it has already blessed Zabra Hexx. So as much as it pains me to say it, tauren's could indeed become paladins.

----------


## ViND_

Emilie Autumn, until now I was looking at your posts and you were totally against all of this. You saw that you lost the argument with that guy in the other thread (or was it this one) and now you are "switching sides" just so that you don't look bad?

And no, Thrall CANNOT become the Guardian. The Guardians are a bloodline, Medivh was the last of them. The LAST Guardian.

So no, it isn't true, as a lot of stuff in this "leak" aren't.

----------


## gothikaboy

This is fake, and i have proof to a little part  :Smile: .

"*Flying in Azeroth
*Part of the redesign of the Eastern Kingdoms and Kalimdor is the introduction of flying to the two continents, allowing access to many new areas and quicker travelling across the large continents."

Have you guys seen Azeroth from above?
Well, I have and it's not looking good (this was on a private server with flying mounts in azeroth)

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> Hate to burst your bubble there sugar plum, however The Order of the Silver Hand was formed after the first war, and not while the battle of the second war was taking place. They did however play a huge role in the second war.
> 
> And no, there weren't any dwarves nor any other races except for humans among The Order of the Silver Hand in the beginning, it took a while before The Order of the Silver Hand welcomed the dwarves.
> 
> Alexandros Mograine said after obtaining The Ashbringer from King Magni that if any of the other races should offer their help The Order of the Silver hand would accept it, eventhough some of the other knights disagreed, to quote High General Abbendis: &quot;It is not for the *lesser races* to meddle in the affairs of men&quot; 
> Zabra Hexx was the first of other races that was known (which we know of) to follow the path of the light, and he was, as the name suggests, a troll.
> 
> After Alexandros' death Lord Tyrosus left The Order of the Silver Hand and formed The Argent Dawn which consisted of not only dwarves and humans, but instead welcomed *all* races. Not all of its members are blessed by the light, but if one is faithful I bet that the Light will bless them, seing as it has already blessed Zabra Hexx. So as much as it pains me to say it, tauren's could indeed become paladins.


 well that's what i get for learning the paladin lore off wowwiki, had another look the page is nothing like it was when i saw it 2 years ago =/ lol. but eyah you came down to the same point still taurnes can be paladins any way hehe. 


> Emilie Autumn, until now I was looking at your posts and you were totally against all of this. You saw that you lost the argument with that guy in the other thread (or was it this one) and now you are &quot;switching sides&quot; just so that you don't look bad?
> 
> And no, Thrall CANNOT become the Guardian. The Guardians are a bloodline, Medivh was the last of them. The LAST Guardian.
> 
> So no, it isn't true, as a lot of stuff in this &quot;leak&quot; aren't.


Kiss my ass then re-read my posts i was pro expansion the whole way. and i like the idea of of a revamped azeroth alot better. i we went to maelstrom then we'd have killed off the last few bad guys too early. let the game expand liek tthey would be doing iff this comes true. and to point out a huge error in the "bloodline" thing, medivh was a powerful mage who is to say he didnt place the magic of this bloodline into thrall? bloodlines are changed made and broken all the time why cant a powerful time altering mage put it into thrall? and then again theres the other possibilty that thrall being BFF with jaina could have gotten him the title thanks too aegwynn being with her. jaina in fact has never stated why she trust thrall so deeply, could Aegwynn or Medivh not have unveiled the fact of his future to her? she didn't become hsi friend until AFTER medivh forced them to work together.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Hell if they wanted to the lore would let them have _undead_ paladins.
And an undead pally would make more sense than a tauren pally (was once human/learned power of the sun from bloodelves/blessed by the argent dawn/etc)

----------


## Casperx

Why don't some of you just get it? Blizz does what they want, they want to change lore? they will.

----------


## ViND_

> Why don't some of you just get it? Blizz does what they want, they want to change lore? they will.



Yes, they can do whatever the **** they want to with the lore, but why would they do something stupid risking players to lose interest in the game then?


It's not that simple.

Yeah you can climb a mountain, and you are at the edge. You can sit on the edge, watch the horizon, or you can jump from the edge. You can do whatever the **** you want to, right? So why don't you jump from the edge?


Think of the consequences of Blizzard creating stupid lore. Lots of players lose interest in the game and leave = low profit for Blizzard.

Think of the consequences if Blizzard created something cool, new and addictive = no players leave, more players come = more profit for Blizzard.


I doubt the leak is true at all, because Blizzard would never risk losing profit. Why would they do that? There's no reason at all.

All of this is just something some guy thought up, it's no real information.

And here are everyone with their Blizzard Friends which shared them info and they can confirm it.


What a load of crap.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> Yes, they can do whatever the **** they want to with the lore, but why would they do something stupid risking players to lose interest in the game then?
> 
> 
> It's not that simple.
> 
> Yeah you can climb a mountain, and you are at the edge. You can sit on the edge, watch the horizon, or you can jump from the edge. You can do whatever the **** you want to, right? So why don't you jump from the edge?
> 
> 
> Think of the consequences of Blizzard creating stupid lore. Lots of players lose interest in the game and leave = low profit for Blizzard.
> ...


yes the consequences so going from Vanilla to BC the &quot;broke lore&quot; and increased for 2 to 10 million players, during WOTLK so far they &quot;broke lore&quot; and have 13 million players. so where is there jump off the cliff? well if they are then they are gonna land into another pile of money because nobody will take Aion serious enough to let it win is a P2P Korean game, there ahve been so many &quot;wow killing&quot; P2P korean MMO's and they all burn. to take the market off wow they need to haev a truly creative idea that will attract the social comunity away from blizzard, untill then blizzard will do this sorta shit over n over.



death knights where new weird lore, and they bought the money, flyign in azeroth and a giant new dragon = sillly gimmicky thing that keeps ppl goin on.

----------


## Viter

This might be fake...
But it's damn good convo starter :P

----------


## Javirero

Blood Elf druid have more sense than a Troll Druid... :S -_- And they even are more pretty  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phoebe_empath

Worgen for alliance? would be cool but not a good idea and great fail to the lore (not that it would be the first time)

----------


## Cimerii

> Blood Elf druid have more sense than a Troll Druid... :S -_- And they even are more pretty


Are you ****ing retarded? Learn your lore.
If any race should have druids, it'd be troll.

----------


## Kalzor

You should put at the top of this post none of this is actually confirmed until this Friday/Saturday....

----------


## dokhidamo

> Holy shit Blizzard has been lazy...
> 
> No new classes
> 80-85
> No new content
> Just bringing out unreleased stuff they were gonna bring out anyway


THIS.
I'm going to take a long post here and break down the current cataclysm rumor and explain why each point is good or bad.

*Level Cap*
85? Someone get out the book on how blizzard has made WoW run....
battlegrounds are broken into 10 level long brackets
Each expansion adds a new talent (that adds a new skill) every 10 levels (2tiers)
And not to mention that where are these 5 levels coming? Hyjal? New barrens? It's not like we have a continent or enemy to fight here. At least open some of the south seas.

*New Classes*
Human Hunter - I can see this coming from a mile off. Only regret with it is it's just fanservice, and you can bet we'll see a dozen argorn and streider out there.

Orc Mage - This one is obvious as well. Since Dalaran opened the door for everyone to be a mage, and orcs have magic abilities (usually manifest in warlock form). It's just another thing to sheep me in PvP.

Night Elf Mage - Can anyone say LORELOL? At the end of the war of the aincents, the night elves swore never again to use arcane power. Obviously this means they shouldn't have mages, unless blizzard can do some very fancy lore-weaving with the moonwells.

Dwarf Mage - While it doesn't make much sense, I hear this was around in beta, so blizz must have lore on file for it.

Blood Elf Warrior - I can't say anything bad about it, they should ahve had them in BC anyway.

Dwarf Shaman - All I can say here is WHAT DA F***!? Since when did the dwarves care about the elements. We see from the tauren that dwarves don't care for "mother earth", and the draenei tore up azuremyst and made the elements go crazy, why would they aid the dwarves who have done that for ages? I know this is just a bunch of balance crap, and I swear I'll ignore every dwarf shaman on sight.

Undead Hunter - If humans get it, undead get it. End of story. Unless it's a story about paladins.

Tauren Paladin/Priest - Lumping these two together, since they are basically the same. I forsee this being more about Tauren Druids who came to follow the "sun" instead of the "moon".

Gnome Priest - "gnomes need a healer". nuff said

Troll Druid - Why? I thought the Cenarian Circle was a stickler about who they let in. Tauren and Night Elves only. And where's the ally druid, or has blizz decided to break that balance?

*New Races*
Goblins - Gonna say this first. GOBLINS WE WILL PLAY WILL NOT BE STEAMWHEEDLE CARTEL.
Also, why is thrall on an alliance ship? Does blizz really feel like screwing up another major lore point, thrall's escape? There's an entire instance about it and now they want to say he was saved from a ship by a bunch of goblins? The lore for it isn't gonna work, and the idea of another isolated starting zone isn't gonna work when you realize that 1-20 is a long way to go without interaction with anyone but goblins.

Worgen - Lore gets a win for Worgen. We know the curse could have spread into gilneas, and breaking down the wall seems plausable enough. The cure is even in lore, look up Alphus Wordwill.
However, the use of the phasing system will require them to level very fast, since (like goblins) 1-20 is a long time to be without interaction with anyone but low level worgen.
The two forms are scaring me...is this gonna create an army of werewolves or will this act like a druid form system. You can flip between human (caster-ish, with better caster stats) and worgen (more melee-oriented) forms like a skill.

*Classic Revamp*.
Can anyone say fanservice? This is because of all the whiners on the forums wanting us to go back to vanilla. End of story there.
Barrens Split - Totally expected. We see two different barrens in WoW: north and south. North is where the lowbies level 10-15ish, south is where the 20s go to level 20-23. Splitting it up will allow players a better time, they'll know when they cross the line into higher or lower level territory.

Azshara Revamp - Wait, there's a zone in the game called Azshara? This place has been so underused, a revamp was expected. But how will it be a 10-15 zone, and for what race? Goblins? I suppose this will be the opening zone for the azshara storyline.

The Flood - Biblical reffrence aside in my title for it. This is a bad idea in the making. First of all, you're going to need to replace those zones with something, or suffer major consequences. (no 1k needles = everyone hordeside levels in hillsbrad = major EK lag). I also don't think that will work well without a way to swim faster.

Destruction of Durotar - Sure, I'll give it to you as possible. But the orcs will need a new city immediately, not over the course of 1 year real life time, players will not like having 1 less main capital than alliance, and you can bet it'd be hotfixed overnight.

GNOMERgan - Glad to hear gnomes might finally reclaim it, problem is, that will unbalance the number of capitals in the alliance (worse yet if org is destroyed and not rebuilt).

Wailing Caverns - I'll hand it off, since I'm getting tired of typing. :P

New Blackrock Spire - well since it is a major zone for vanilla, it's nice to know it'll be revamped. Lets hope Ragnaros remains a raid boss.

Flying in Azeroth - This is good, but it opens the door to a situation something like....
Basic riding free to all characters, mount costs 1S
Epic Riding 1G at level 20
basic flying 10G at level 40
Epic flying 100G at level 60.

Classic Dungeon Revamp - Careful there, we don't want to remove all instances for level 1-60, do we blizz?

Newly released zones - sure. whatever.

Deathwing/Azshara - no comment. They seem logical for our next step on the road to Argus

The Cataclysm - sounds like our two idiotic friends might have been trying either to raise Sergeras into Azeroth, or revive an Old God, given the results. Detailed information on the effects can be seen above.

Guardian of Tirisfal - First, why malfurian? It was the high elves and humans that created the first Guardians, not malfurian. As for Thrall, again I ask, why him? I guess I'm glad it isn't Med'an the almighty christ in disguise (pardon the christianity reffrence, it's my pet title for Med'an since I hate him that much).

New New Horde - Garrosh taking over sounds likely, but I'm sure some people will whine it's not Saurfang. I can see the open war declaration coming as an effort to fix the PvP situation in the game, and I suport that idea. Carine being killed sounds like blizz is making good on their promise to play up the political tension in the horde.

----------


## Mitron

> It is a copy paste, why write something entirely new when the info is gonna be the same? 
> MMOchamp doesnt give us credit when they copy paste from us (US top guild cheating incident and other articles) so why should we give credit to them.. anyways put a "False" on the stuff that is not confirmed


meh i said that false thing first !  :Smile:

----------


## Mitron

> Emilie Autumn, until now I was looking at your posts and you were totally against all of this. You saw that you lost the argument with that guy in the other thread (or was it this one) and now you are "switching sides" just so that you don't look bad?
> 
> And no, Thrall CANNOT become the Guardian. The Guardians are a bloodline, Medivh was the last of them. The LAST Guardian.
> 
> So no, it isn't true, as a lot of stuff in this "leak" aren't.


here in sweden we got a king. What happens if hes daughter (crown princess or wtf its called) dies ?? or well all his daughters/sond they r three... he must give away the throne to someone OUTSIDE the bloodline  :Smile:  the same thing as Medivh maybe have to do :P

----------


## popo222

hmm i kinda got the feeling blizz is putting us on a dead end by leaking fake content it doesnt realy look loreish i mean a tauren paladin?!

----------


## Vixxi

To all "News Reporters"

Please stop making news articles about useless crap, we already have one dedicated to the new expansion. We don't need another one wasting space on the site.

If you must spam this everywhere, make a thread in the general section next time and wait until Blizzcon is over before making a new article (which i know one of you will).

----------


## lothaer

no official link leads me to believe this is BS

----------


## ota-kun

> Gnome Priest - "gnomes need a healer". nuff said
> 
> Troll Druid - Why? I thought the Cenarian Circle was a stickler about who they let in. Tauren and Night Elves only. And where's the ally druid, or has blizz decided to break that balance?


I think there will be Worgen druids out there.

----------


## ViND_

> Learn your lore.



The irony...

----------


## Hazzerd

> I read that before you posted it and I can say... BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Guys, none of this will ever happen. Just look at the classes, they all contradict the lore of their own race! How will Tauren use the Light? How will night elfs be mages when they ****ING HATE THEM, because it's their mages that caused the Sundering (seperating the continents and destroying most of the night elf land). Those that wanted to be mages became high elves and then the high elves became blood elves.
> 
> So, no.
> 
> 
> Blood Elf Warrior cannot happen. As much as you think it can.
> ...



I want to hurt you. I want to punch you so hard you cry.

I hate people like you...

And now, explaining everything, Wow.com:

"*TAUREN PALADINS AND PRIESTS** 
*  *Mike Sacco:* This is actually one that people seem to be freaking out about.

*Daniel Whitcomb:* Whereas for me, it's probably one of the ones I'm most excited about. Mythology and Religion have always been some of my favorite subjects, so the idea of Warcraft fleshing out the religions of the world is possibly my favorite possibility from the lore so far. 

*MS:* Right. In the quest that was added in patch 3.2, Tahu Sagewind seems to be doubting that Night Elf-style moon worship is the right way to go for all spiritual Tauren; that there should be some balance between the sun and the moon, just as they worship their personifications, An'she and Mu'sha. Sun and Moon, male and female, light and darkness. He seems to think that pure Druidism is getting it wrong by not taking this balance into account.

*DW:* And given that whole sun worship hook, I'm really hopeful that the new Priests and Paladins are sun worshippers, using the power of the sun to cast their damage and healing spells in the same way Druids use arcane magic when casting moon-related spells. On top of that, Aponi Brightmane's conversation with Tahu does seem to suggest that she might have found something to admire in the Argent Crusaders and feels inspired to take up their abilities, so I can see that too. I'm really hoping it's sun worship though.

*MS:* Either way, we could be looking at the first Tauren Priest in conflicted druid Tahu, and the first Tauren Paladin in injured warrior Aponi.

*DW:* Aponi?

*MS:* Aponi.

*DW:* Wait ... Ghostcrawler promised us Aponi ... and he delivered!"

"
*TROLL DRUIDS* 
 *MS:* Here's another one over which the player base seems to be split in half. I mean, not to put too fine a point on it, but it's not as if there's no precedent for trolls turning into animals.

*DW:* Seriously. In both Zul'aman and Zul'gurub as well as Zul'drak, we've seen Trolls channel animal Loa to gain power. It's certain possible that certain Troll Priests could call on their Loa for similar empowerment, and thereby gain Druid-like powers. 

*MS:* Right. They have the pick of the pack in terms of animals to worship. 

*DW:* What's really intriguing to me is which set of Loa player-character Troll Druids might call upon. As Darkspears originally hail from Stranglethorn, they might call upon the jungle Loa of Zul'grub, assuming they're now freed from the influence of Hakkar. On the other hand, Zul'aman offers more immediate analogues to current Druid forms, including Bear, Cat, and Bird Loas.

*MS:* For me, the Stranglethorn bunch seems much more likely, actually. If you've ever quested in Zabra'jin, you do some scouting on Lost One Druids in Feralfen Village for the Troll Shaman Seer Janidi, and she says, "No self-respecting Darkspear troll engages in bird worship. Their spirits are weak, capricious, and best left to the Amani." 

*DW:* Right, which brings up the question: Does that mean, perhaps, different animals for Troll Druid forms? The possibilities certainly have me excited! *MS:* After all, it's not called Storm Crow Form, it's called Flight Form. Maybe we'll see Bat Form for flying Troll Druids. Maybe their cat form could be a badass tiger with 80s hair.
*DW:* Yeah, and Serpent or Spider Tank form? I'm on board. But then again, I'm not sure if Blizzard wants to take the plunge and make that much of a change to class flavor, even if the basic mechanics and numbers behind the spells and forms are the same. They could just go the other way and allow some Trolls to get buddy buddy with the Tauren and learn Druidism from them -- or they could introduce a whole new set of Loas or mix and match Loas. Like I said, I love fictional religion and mythology, and I've been in love with troll Loas since I first read about Eraka no Kimbul and Ueetay no Mueh'zala in Zul'Farrak. So, I'm hoping it's all about Loas and not just a bunch of Trolls converting to Earthmother worship a la Tauren."

"*DWARF MAGES AND SHAMAN:* *
MS:* Let's move on to one that's a little less controversial. *DW:* Yeah, Dwarf Mages are one of the handful that, to me at least, are a complete no-brainer. Not only were they briefly playable in Beta, if I remember right, but there's been at least one famous Dwarven Mage in ancient lore.
*MS:* Right, I mean, if you go into Blackrock Depths, you can see a whole bunch of Dark Iron Mages. And lest we forget, Emperor Thaurissan himself was a Mage, and an incredibly powerful one!

*DW:* Yeah, we essentially have Dwarven Mages to blame for the Searing Gorge, Burning Steppes, AND Ragnaros himself. Of course, those are Dark Irons, but it's not too much of stretch to figure there might have been some Bronzebeard mages as well. If all else fails, consider it a side effect of studying all those runes the Explorer's League found in Northrend. Some Iron Dwarves exhibit mage-like powers, so it's a return to roots as well.

*MS:* Dwarves is dwarves; it only makes sense that the ability to use arcane magic isn't exclusive to one race of Dwarf. Speaking of Dwarves, there's another combination that people actually seem to be accepting pretty well...
*DW:* Oh yeah, Dwarven Shaman are another no brainer. To be honest, I was fully expecting we'd get Dwarven Shaman back when Blizzard first announced the concept of Alliance Shaman. The Wildhammer Clan are friendly to the Alliance and are a very shamanistic society.

*MS:* Even without the presence of the Wildhammer Clan, look at all that the Dwarves have learned about themselves in Northrend! I mean, a race carved from the very earth itself ought to have some sort of special connection with it!

*DW:* Yeah, I very specifically recall allying with some Earthen who used Shaman spells. Those same Earthen could very well teach some of their fleshly cousins the secrets of the elements -- and much like they've rediscovered part of their heritage through the Stoneskin racial, the Dwarves could very well rediscover a very basic connection with the earth itself.

*MS:* I anticipate that we'll see a Wildhammer Clan representative offering his shamanistic services to Magni Bronzebeard in a quest before 4.0, but the Earthen connection is pretty good too, so it'll be interesting to see which path they take."

"
*HUMAN AND FORSAKEN HUNTERS:* *
MS:* Adding new hunter races isn't necessarily surprising to me lore-wise so much as it's unexpected given the number of races that already have the hunter class available to them.

*DW:* At the same time, the lore is there, and I'm strongly of the opinion that you can never have too many Hunter twinks. They're just so much fun!

*MS:* I think a lot of players would really like to have a Forsaken hunter.
*DW:* For them, you only have to remember who their leader is: Sylvannas Windrunner, former Ranger General of Quel'thalas. Considering the head Forsaken is and was one of the best and highest ranking hunters on Azeroth, you'd have to think she'd have the ability to train some more rangers of her own if she so desired. 

*MS:* It'd also give her a more tangible connection with her ranger-heavy allies, the blood elves.

*DW:* We also saw the Dark Ranger corps show up in Northrend, so the next expansion would be the perfect opportunity to swell their ranks. And in case you're concerned about the fact that Rangers are traditionally elven instead of human, recall that Nathanos Blightcaller, formerly Nathanos Marris, was a human. 

*MS:* Which brings us to the next topic, human hunters. People have historically cited Nathanos Marris' death as the "reason" for no human hunters. Your take?

*DW:* I don't know that I quite buy that reasoning. There's plenty of reasons for Humans to be Hunters. We know that Humans enjoy a bit of good old fashion hunting. Humans have figured prominently in all of Hemet Nesingwary's Safaris, often taking leadership roles. While not every Stormwind Human is going to be amazing at woodcraft, there's plenty of Humans who don't mind getting their hands dirty out on the frontiers and forests. 
*MS:* Look at the sheer number of trappers and hunting outposts in Northend -- all led by humans!

*DW:* Exactly! Humans in Northrend appear to make their living primarily on hunting, trapping, and fishing, and their Vykrul Ancestors definitely have Hunters in their ranks, complete with wolf pets. So the bloodline is there for Human Hunters as well.

*MS:* Not only that, but the rest of the Alliance has a pretty big hunter element -- dwarves, night elves, and going away from playable races for a minute, there's the High Elves. It's not as if the High Elf Ranger population is getting any larger, and adding humans into the fold by having a Ranger-General teach them elven bowcraft might be a great way to bolster their forces -- as well as ensure that the craft isn't lost for good should something terrible happen."
"
*NIGHT ELF AND ORC MAGES:* 
*MS:* People are _freaking the hell out_ over night elf mages.

*DW:* Oh yeah, this has been a big can of worms. But again, the lore exists and has existed for them. Night Elves pretty much perfected the use of Arcane Magic back when they were known as the Highborne, before the Sundering.

*MS:* Right. And Illidan himself was a Mage before he went demon-crazy. Obviously, Night Elf society has wholly rejected arcane magic for quite some time -- like, since the Sundering -- but Blizzard has actually opened the door for Night Elf Mages just recently, haven't they?
*DW:* The groundwork has definitely been laid. In Patch 3.2.2, we see a Highborne Archmage seeking an audience with Tyrande, but that's hardly the beginning of it. We've had the confirmed presence of Highbourne in Dire Maul for years now, for example. Certainly there's probably multiple good reasons for the surviving Highborne to seek refuge with the Night Elves, considering they're the same race in all but name and some minor cultural hangups. 
*MS:* The whole reason for the Night Elves decrying the use of arcane magic was legitimate, but if anything, they should see nowadays that with the advent of Mage Hunters and Malygos' insane crusade against magic users, there are far worse threats in the world than arcane magic. One of those is pushing too hard _against_ arcane magic.
*DW:* Exactly, and beyond that, the Night Elves have to have mellowed out on their approach to arcane magic over the years, considering they're now part of an Alliance that makes extensive use of Mages. That, at the least, would leave enough of a door open for them to tolerate a resurgence of magecraft among their own ranks.

*MS:* And honestly, we see this kind of thing with Warlocks all the time, in almost all playable races! They're tucked away in dark corners of the cities, and maybe not publicly accepted, but faction leadership seems to understand that having any given type of magic as a friend instead of an enemy is a good idea.

*DW:* And it looks like Dwarves and Night Elves might not be the only ones accepting the arcane back into their repertoire. Orcs are supposed to follow suit.
*MS*: Orc mages are ... I'm not sure. Hrm.

*DW:* I admit that Orc Mages probably stumped me the most of all the new race choices. I think the angle we should go with here is Gul'dan. Generally, Warlocks are Mages before they take the plunge into the whole demonic level of magic, so chances are Gul'dan and the other members of the Shadow Council were Mages at some point.

*MS:* But then again, they were also Shaman before that.

*DW:* True, so it might be best to take another tack here. Consider this: Orcs as a race are pretty much a living object lesson of what happens when you get too deep into magic, especially the demonic side. The misuse of magic lead to their homeworld being torn apart, with even the few livable fragments left being slowly torn apart year after year. It's made them galactic refugees. 

*MS:* And Orcs already aren't exactly known for their restraint.

*DW:* Right. And even moving beyond the actions of the Orcs themselves, they've lately seen more examples of misuse of magic leading to bad ends and near-catastrophe. Consider Varimathras in the Battle of Undercity, the extensive damage Malygos has done to multiple parts of Northrend in trying to reclaim all magic, and even the untimely death of Grand Warlock Wilfred Fizzlebang in the Crusader's Coliseum.

*MS:* And, lest we forget, half the major Orc villains are Warlocks! One of them was the original Lich King, without whow we wouldn't even have _Arthas_ around!*DW:* Haha, exactly. Given all of that, it may be some Orc Warlocks have just plain said, "Hey, whoa. Let's take a step back here. I don't really feel like getting my soul consumed by demons. Maybe we should tone down the magic use a bit." And Voila: Orc Mages.

*MS:* It seems like the most plausible scenario, and it's actually particularly likely given that Thrall is trying to teach everyone in the Horde -- starting with Garrosh -- the value of restraint."


"*BLOOD ELF WARRIORS:* 
*DW:* Blood Elf Warriors are the other easy call. I mean, I still have picture of a PC Gamer cover featuring a Blood Elf Warrior in full tier 1 Warrior gear sitting around here somewhere. They most definitely exist in lore too. In Warcraft III, we saw both Blood Elf Footmen and the elite warriors of the Blood Elves, the Spellbreakers.

*MS:* I think Blizzard justified it by saying that all of the former Blood Elf Warriors simply became Blood Knights, but everyone knows that's not the real reason. Blood Elves had access to "too many" classes, and Hunter was chosen over Warrior because the idea of an elf ranger is more iconic than an elf meat shield. Also, it was a pretty clever move to ensure that the Horde's "new" class for BC, the paladin, was given a ton of spotlight as the new race's only tank class.

*DW:* Yeah, but now that Blizzard (thankfully and correctly, in my opinion) has eased up on the classes-per-race restriction, we have our Blood Elf Warriors back. To me, Blood Elf Spellbreakers are more Iconic for Blood Elves anyway (I mean, come on, even in WoW, they're on every corner of Silvermoon city as guards), while Rangers are more a High Elf thing, so I'm definitely happy to see the long overdue implementation of Blood Elf Warriors.

*MS:* Right, this is definitely something that's been a long time coming, was a gameplay choice over lore, and will finally allow you to create the bishie emo loner swordsman you've always desired. Fist bump!"

"*GNOME PRIESTS:* 
*DW:* On the subject of Gnome Priests, I'm going to point out that Gnome healers of a type do exist in game. There's been Gnome Medics spotted in Gnomeregan, and more recently in the Howling Fjord as part of the Alliance's Northern Fleet. If you really want to be thorough, you could point out that Gnomeregan offers a Gnomeregan Bonesaw as one of its Argent Tournament rewards, and a bonesaw is traditionally a healer's tool. 

MS: Yeah, absolutely. Gnomes clearly have the ability to heal, though we've not necessarily seen it magically done before. One the other hand, it's not as if other gnome magic users are few and far between.

*DW:* I definitely agree, which is why my final word on why Gnomes should be Priests would probably come from Northrend itself.

*MS:* Yeah, Northrend has certainly been eye-opening for the gnomes, or at least for those gnomes that choose to believe what they've seen in Borean Tundra and Ulduar.

*DW:* Right, the Gnomes have had a very interesting time of it there. They've had their whole origin and original purpose laid out before them at Fizzcrank's Airstrip in the struggle with Gearmaster Mechazod. Given that they now know where they come from, they need to come to grips with that. Are they horrified that they're descended from near-mindless Automatons and Machines, or are they proud that they were once the perfect machines of invention and innovation? Those are the type of questions a new Gnomish religion would work on answering. 

*MS:* True; Blizzard has said before that religion might be beyond gnomes, but they've been interacting with other religious races for a long time now. Maybe they could take a step away from the drawing board and into more abstract concepts.

*DW:* Yeah, exactly. I'm going to raise the flag in support of Comparative Religion and Mythology in Azeroth again. I'd like to see the Gnomes not worship the Light, but rather start a Church of Innovation and Discovery, with Priests of the same preaching the virtues of said ideas.

*MS:* The Holy Light is comparable to Mimiron's Spark of Imagination, really, when you get down to it.

*DW:* Yeah, the idea of Gnome Priests being able to heal and harm via pure belief in the power of thought is actually scarily cool to me. 

*MS:* And hardly as outright scary as some other stuff gnomes have done! 
*DW:* Haha, right. But hey, if it comes down to it, I can deal with Gnomes depressed by their origins seeking solace in the Light too. But it would be cooler to have that whole Church of the Imagination concept, and would open up a lot more interesting lore and storytelling possibilities."

"
*CLOSING THOUGHTS:*

*DW:* I'm really very excited for what all these new race and class combinations could mean not only for immediate gameplay options but for the long term story of the Warcraft Universe. With Arthas probably dying in Patch 3.3, we're entering a whole new chapter of the story, and it's a perfect time to shake things up. With new religions, new paths, and new philosophies permeating the races and stories of Azeroth, I'm very excited to see where the lore team can take the story next. 

*MS:* Definitely. I think that while these additions are more overtly for gameplay reasons, to facilitate more choice in faction switches and to encourage rerolling in a game where we've had the same class options for years, they also show that Blizzard isn't afraid to advance the game lore and mix things up a little. Hopefully these are just one small step toward making that happen on a large scale."

That's it. ANYONE doubting this clearly hasn't played warcraft 3. The lore is constantly MOVING, and anyone foolish enough not to understand doesn't deserve to know WoW's great lore. I'm also getting sick of "OMG GARROSH KILLING CAIRNE?!! I'M SO QUITTING TO ALLIANCE IF THAT HAPPENS BBQWTF!!!" Why would you leave a story most awesome happening? Cairnes son taking over? Goblins joining the horde? Complete makeover of orgrimmar? You people can't leave the Horde in it's greatest time of NEED!

That is all, thank you!

----------


## InTeNsO87

need leak channel

----------


## ViND_

> I want to hurt you. I want to punch you so hard you cry.
> 
> I hate people like you...



Wanna say it again?

Ok.

----------


## boomkinner

i will cut myself if this is happening

----------


## Hazzerd

> Wanna say it again?
> 
> Ok.


Uhm...

I hate you? 

....Okay.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

Two weeks ago



> VANILLA WOW 4 LIFE! (:


 
and today???



> i will cut myself if this is happening


 WTF people make your minds up if you want a god damn vanilla wow STOP UR BITCHING and make your god damn minds up

----------


## boomkinner

I never said i wanted this

----------


## Mitron

meh this is like flame war or something... why ?? because peoples dont want vanilla wow world to be destroyed or they dont like these speculations at all...

stop be like shitheads.

----------


## ViND_

Why don't we all just SHUT THE **** UP?

You're pissing me off...

----------


## boomkinner

i will nuke blizzard if they do this

----------


## pkaa4eva_jr

* Durotar is wrecked and apparently Orgrimmar could be destroyed. A new Orc city is rebuilt over the course of the expansion.
* The Barrens will be split into two separate zones of two different level bands.
I can't wait for those two to happen haha.

----------


## Dazanosa

You guys do know this isnt real...right?

----------


## boomkinner

I hope it isnt

----------


## Hazzerd

> You guys do know this isnt real...right?


Going to be fun laughing at all of the doubters tomorrow.

Also, see this: http://www.************.com/index.php?topic=570.0

----------


## Biden

nice copy and paste from ************

----------


## Geo

Well. I'm excited.

----------


## U2 Jay

Heard it was going to be boring. Nothing really new.

Ha lol, tauren Paladin, that will be to funny to play lol.


Sorry for the double post, didn't realize the two threads were linked!

----------


## U2 Jay

Delete this post please.

----------


## Miles111

Orc Mage, Dwarf Shaman and Tauren Paladin = W..T..F......
Thrall leaves Garrosh, of ALL PEOPLE, to lead the horde??? WHY?? Garrosh is obviously nothing like Grommash and is obviously a retarded piece of crap... ++He KILLS CAIRNE....... comeon.... Most of this stuff seemed pretty legit/awesome, and some of it seemed like bullshit. If this is ALL true, then TAKE COVER IN THE COMMUNITY CENTER AGAIN!

----------


## The-Eradicator

I'll be posting here if I here anything from the live stream, which opens in an hour.

----------


## Smallfry

While most of these are educated guesses. The part about more classes for the races is completely stupid and obviously wouldn't work, here are some reasons:

* Human Hunter - Okay I can see this happening, as pretty much anything could be a hunter and still fit into lore

* Orc Mage - I'm pretty sure the only magic relying class orcs could ever be, would be warlocks. The idea of an orc mage is just stupid.

* Night Elf Mage - This is also pretty dumb as night elves pretty much are what they are from getting rid of mages in their race. All the night elf mages that didn't agree became/stayed as blood elves or high elves.

* Dwarf Mage - This was in the beta, but eh, doesn't seem right.

* Blood Elf Warrior - I can also see this happening as nearly anything can become a warrior and fit into lore etc.

* Dwarf Shaman - Seriously? A dwarf shaman? Lol.

* Undead Hunter - See human hunter. But I see undead hunters only becoming companions with undead/scourge animals.

* Tauren Paladin - This one actually made me rage. Why the hell would anyone even remotely think this could ever happen?

* Tauren Priest - Again, when the hell has a tauren ever been a priest? That's what the druids were for.

* Gnome Priest - Doesn't fit into lore but doesn't seem too screwy.

* Troll Druid - No comment.

I also very much doubt that there will be flying in Azeroth. Blizzard is pretty lazy, I don't think they're going to completely revamp both those continents when everyone can get around just fine (and have been for nearly 5 years) by mount/foot/travel form/spells around Azeroth.

The characters and events seem quite right, but again, is definately an educated guess. Anyone who's read a few of the books would guess that part. The new, new horde seems a little strange though.

There's also quite a few things in the new content section that seem like random guesses but I'm too tired  :Big Grin:

----------


## The-Eradicator

It's confirmed, by Blizzard as of 5 minutes ago.

----------


## akspa420

Confirmed. Awesome. Can't wait for a leak of some sort  :Big Grin:

----------


## abhorsenjay

Blizzcon today, apparently NOT bullshit

----------


## EcHoEs

World of Warcraft - 404 File Not Found
Omfg...
I LOVE THIS SHIT
Archaeology
Azeroth revamped
OMFG

----------


## boomkinner



----------


## darkwiz787

*I think your all just idiots.

You should really think that the world is falling apart, the scourge is killing everyone in northrend weakening the forces, and then azshara is alive and will most likley wanna bring sargeras.

The reason there will be these race/class combination's is because there needing more sources of power. I mean, who WOULDN'T wanna harness the light if it means getting paladins?*

----------


## Vaqxine1

Trying to undo the mess they made with TBC & WotLK.

GG, Blizzard, you just killed your own game.

----------


## exidus

GG blizzard

----------


## ViND_

MOST of it is true. The Thrall leaves Garrosh part probably isn't. 

Boubouille's WotLK leak was mostly true too. For example they said DK's will start next to Tirion Fordring and at level 60.


Also, if Azshara is supposed to be an important part of the expansion, well she wasn't shown in the trailer. Only Deathwing. I think she'll just be like Yogg'Saron and come in patch 4.1.0 as a boss fight.

----------


## Casperx

Everything is true, cba to find source on thrall but it HAS been said, it's also why theyre revamping ogrimmar, it's going to be more Garrosh style

----------


## Dobbs

Guys for all of you thats saying "Fake. Never going to hapeen" Take alook at this then World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - Media

Go on say its never going to happen now

----------


## Kubiatsu

Well, this looks ****ing terrible. I'm definitely quitting before this crap is released.

----------


## LaAevie

> Well, this looks ****ing terrible. I'm definitely quitting before this crap is released.


Agreed....

----------


## shadow143

You say you are going to quit but in reality you will preorder it and continue to play and bitch more about future changes (Cycle Repeats)

----------


## fungaltulip

Well I say it's about d*mn time they did some revamp gives more reason to go to the old zones, I mean I've been playing the same game for about 4 years now. I just wish they did something more along the lines of phasing as opposed to completely changing zones forever and also allowing you to chose which phase or maybe heroic versions outside instances , but with Blizzard you always have to deal with those stupid catches. Sure there's alot of things I'm mad about, but right now there's alot more good then bad to look at.

----------


## Hellgawd

Officially announced information has now been added!
Source: worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/ 

All you laughers, gtfo -

----------


## boomkinner

/quit time

----------


## trev1776

Along the lines of the whole Azeroth revamped thing. I don't think it will be forever. I think that once the next expansion comes out (after Cataclysm) the world will go back to normal with some changes still their like the new villages and towns. But the fire and stuff will probably go away.

----------


## obox

hellgawd dont gtfo laughers for being right on the stuff that was copied from mmo champ it was pure speculation back then and it was untill blizzard ANOUNCED it we all had the right to be skeptical about it ( doooh ) we don't have to take everything we hear for granted you know..

----------


## Henessy

Wow, for those people that are saying "OMG ITS SO ****ING FAKE, OMG ITS SO ****ING FAIL, OMG BLIZZ DIDN'T CONFIRM THIS..." Take a look at BLIZZCON, THEY EVEN CONFIRMED IT IN THE TRAILER.

----------


## Succy

*GNOME DRUID*! I've been waiting since Pre-TBC, thank you Blizzard, for finally doing something regarding my GM Ticket I posted in August 2005. You are quick....

----------


## Henessy

You're wrong. It's a gnome priest - its teh orc droodz.

----------


## Hellgawd

Well, I trust my / their sources. They've been right on the money before - and once again, they hit it right on the nose.
It's obvious someone at MMOChampion - or a source of theirs - is directly assocated or working within Activision Blizzard.

----------


## ViND_

Everyone who is saying "Haha you said it was totally fake haha lololol it wasnt we won" should kill themselves.

You won what? You are leet just because you believed something? Pathetic.


At least not all things in the leak are true, otherwise the game would be so ****ed-up.


What I want in this expansion is - NO MORE ****ING RECOLORS.

----------


## Casperx

Jimei, tell me whats not true? And if you don't like it gtfo. Most of the changes are awesome, and alot of people think like that, it's mostly people like you that put up endless complaint posts.

----------


## ohdaesu

I think the new changes will be good, I've been fed up of getting a character to 80 and grinding dailies and heroics. Least this will give us something more to do, Im gonna go look everywhere to see whats different about it. And forget about the lore, all you people going on about how you will leave because something doesnt fit with the lore of the game...go ahead, the rest of us will carry on and enjoy the game and its new changes. Belf warrior ftw.

----------


## ViND_

> Jimei, tell me whats not true? And if you don't like it gtfo. Most of the changes are awesome, and alot of people think like that, it's mostly people like you that put up endless complaint posts.



When did I say that I didn't like it? I said I didn't like most of the stuff. The revamp is good, for example.

And why the hell should I GTFO if I don't like it? It has no logic. It's the same as me saying GTFO if you like it.

----------


## Wheeze201

> Everyone who is saying "Haha you said it was totally fake haha lololol it wasnt we won" should kill themselves.


......




> should kill themselves.






> kill themselves.



There we have it ladies and gentlemen!
Theres the eplanation of his stupid behavior: Hes 11.

----------


## ViND_

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we have it ladies and gentlemen!
> Theres the eplanation of his stupid behavior: Hes 11.



It's mostly the 11 year olds that believed everything they saw and are now saying "lol you see noob we wer right it wasn fake".

----------


## Wheeze201

> It's mostly the 11 year olds that believed everything they saw and are now saying "lol you see noob we wer right it wasn fake".



Nah, it's you.

You just wont admit that you were so completely wrong and got owned so bad that you are trying to hide it up by making a flame war about it.

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

*This ^*

Just because I'm too lazy to double-quote. 8D

----------


## ViND_

> Nah, it's you.
> 
> You just wont admit that you were so completely wrong and got owned so bad that you are trying to hide it up by making a flame war about it.



I do admit I was completely wrong about the leak. BUT, that doesn't mean that I was owned. The reason I am making a flame war is because the ones who said they THOUGHT the leak was true now say "haha you idiots you see we were right". They were right about what? They just believed it. They didn't know anything for sure. Just as I didn't about it being untrue, but believed it wasn't.

There are people who believe in God and there are people who don't.


And the most annoying thing that I saw (on mmo champion actually) was that the ones who believed the leak said "WE WERE RIGHT ALL ALONG HAHA WE WON". You can't believe how annoyed I was, I expect you would have been too.

----------


## Casperx

> The reason I am making a flame war


Busted! Anyone here is firefighter? D:

----------


## ViND_

> Busted! Anyone here is firefighter? D:



Do you want a flame war?

----------


## Mr. Clean

> Do you want a flame war?


Your intelligence insults us all. Please stop talking. Your responses are purely useless and make you look like a bigger idiot. The fact that half of your comments are not already deleted is an achievement in itself. Congratulations on becoming the single most hated member in this thread. I would give you a prize, but frankly I don't think you deserve one.

----------


## Altogasal

cool man ! i would love to mean deathwing in mortal combat !!!!

----------


## EcHoEs

Haha you said it was totally fake haha lololol it wasnt we won

----------


## ReidE96

Well, I'm glad the THRALL ARE GUARDIAN thing isn't confirmed.

----------


## Nilro25

Still dont like the idea of other races getting classes they know little about >.>
Next there gonna have an Undead Paladin. But still also dont like Werewolves being in the alliance. Its kinda weird...

----------


## ~OddBall~

wow, this game is so boring now, there really is nothing new in this expansion. You'll get more bg's that work in the exact same way as other bg's, you get races that you'll be bored of in seconds and you'll get same old raids all over again. How can you guys seriously enjoy such a dull game?!

----------


## Sel3n

Paladin Tauren combination is blasphemy!

----------


## Hazzerd

jimei you fail at life.

Just get out of here, no one needs or wants you.

----------


## Stormbrewer

> [COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]Tauren Paladin = Epic Fail
> Gnome Priest = Win
> 
> I still believe this leak is fake based upon old rumors that have been floating around and peoples wants for certain races to have other classes that aren't currently on there.
> 
> So I could see adding a Gnome healing class sure, possibly Blood Elf Warriors since that makes sense, but a Tauren Priest or Paladin? That doesn't even really work, did they look at the lore before coming up with that bit? I think not.
> 
> COLOR]


I deleted the rest of the post because it was very long, too long for a quote..
here's my responce to you:
Blizzard has become a bitch to WoW players, just look at the evidence! level 20 mounts, leveling is easy a ****, BG exp, 150% norm flying mount speed (although that's the only thing I like) and a whole bunch of other stuff... they're just obsessed with pleasing the people who have enough spare time to go onto the WoW forums and post something..

----------


## bladeslade

> I read that before you posted it and I can say... BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> Guys, none of this will ever happen. Just look at the classes, they all contradict the lore of their own race! How will Tauren use the Light? How will night elfs be mages when they ****ING HATE THEM, because it's their mages that caused the Sundering (seperating the continents and destroying most of the night elf land). Those that wanted to be mages became high elves and then the high elves became blood elves.
> 
> So, no.
> 
> 
> Blood Elf Warrior cannot happen. As much as you think it can.
> ...


lol if you think this is bull then go to the wow website it's all over lol

----------


## blupig

I'm personally looking forward to it...The class combinations are a little weird and heroic VC and SFK is just awful, but other than that, AWESOME.

----------


## Mung Daal

> wow, this game is so boring now, there really is nothing new in this expansion. You'll get more bg's that work in the exact same way as other bg's, you get races that you'll be bored of in seconds and you'll get same old raids all over again. How can you guys seriously enjoy such a dull game?!


So the whole game is going to be changed, new and old areas alike, flying in Azeroth, new level cap, new races, new dungeons, new bosses, and yet again the whole world WILL BE DIFFERENT (As in most areas will be changed and LOOK different). Every bit of it.

And it is still boring?
_Fail._  :Big Grin: 


And I laugh at everyone that didn't believe a word of this leak.  :Smile:

----------


## Riley86

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

----------


## frozenthronearthas

So it seems it's true. When i saw this i thought that it was just rumours. But it is really true. Well can't wait to lvl a Worgen or a Goblin

----------


## dillon13

i love this.

----------


## Sel3n

> i love this.


I could cry?

----------


## NitroMan

everything is true !!! the official wow europe website shows this as a promotional website just like it was with wotlk and the official wotlk site with previews. here is the official preview site of the cataclysm. check it out here : World of Warcraft: Cataclysm

----------


## Cally

I think it will be much more better the WOTLK  :Smile:

----------


## ViND_

Yes, we know it's true since 2 days already.

Hazzard, you are STILL trying to defend your opinion after the expansion was announced? You stupid fanboy -_- shut the **** up.

----------


## volitle

when i first heard of this i couldnt believe what they have done. So there is going to be a new lore right? Well if they do this they can drag the game out of the story line even more and bring the game down even more yet again. These new classes look interesting and the reformed azeroth is definatly one to think about but part form that it will still be the same old WoW. They really should have just left it at Wrath of the Lich King and made a new game out of this 3rd expantion pack, would have made a hell of lot more sense.

----------


## ViND_

> when i first heard of this i couldnt believe what they have done. So there is going to be a new lore right? Well if they do this they can drag the game out of the story line even more and bring the game down even more yet again. These new classes look interesting and the reformed azeroth is definatly one to think about but part form that it will still be the same old WoW. They really should have just left it at Wrath of the Lich King and made a new game out of this 3rd expantion pack, would have made a hell of lot more sense.


Actually a WoW 2 should have the same lore as WoW. Otherwise it wouldn't be WoW 2.

----------


## boomkinner

kill the one who came up with this

----------


## janezek

oh man i didnt play wow 2 moths

----------


## janezek

so is patch 3.2.0 allowed now

----------


## janezek

is this relly an instant gm server :S

----------

